# Bagged Blue Box



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

What's up guys. I just finished the air setup on my b6 avant so I figured I'd post up some pics.

Started by gathering some parts..










Quick trunk mock up










Scored a set of supremes










Shortened them a little










and VOILA



















No one likes to tell me that I'm in the shot











Rear shot










Hopefully I can get some better pics up. 

Big thanks to Ramon & [email protected] and to the few friends who helped make it all happen
Enjoy


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

I love it! Looks so good man! Great work. :thumbup:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

sick****:thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

****s sick.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello Mark:beer:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> Hello Mark:beer:


Cousin Dan !!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

3 gal. tank right?

how are the fill times for the bags and the tanks?


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

kool haus represent! ****s dope chooch!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: x12


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

f u c I


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

ill


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

I have bagyards also on my B7 for a year now....have you noticed any clunking noises from the front at lower ride pressures????


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Dangler said:


> I have bagyards also on my B7 for a year now....have you noticed any clunking noises from the front at lower ride pressures????



Not really. It's feels pretty solid for the most part. I'm getting a slight clunking from the front passenger side but I think i didn't tighten something properly. I'm gonna check it out next week when I have a chance


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice :thumbup:, more pics of the setup please.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup: LOVE it. Wheel / color combo is CLUTCH


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

amazing:thumbup:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

looks super clean ! I'm torn between a b6 passat wagon and a b6 avant for my next car, this example is tipping the scales towards the 4 rings though !


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

The choice is yours. Me personally, I just like the look of the avant more. 

Either way, you can't go wrong. Bagged wagons = win


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

good stuff here. where did the mk3 go?


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

nap83 said:


> good stuff here. where did the mk3 go?


gonzo. Parted it out and bought this


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

ah i see. at least you live on in the air forums :thumbup: 

i like it better over here.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

i love it! its awesome!! can i get inside your pretty box?  wait a minute... youre a guy :what:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Woot Woot, HAYYYYYYYY


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Scooch said:


> Woot Woot, HAYYYYYYYY


haha... i just thought of that gay dude from Family Guy. haha...
OOOHHHH NOOOOO.... haha
ride looks ill though man, seriously diggin it


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rks-Cr3Fr_k


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

^^:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

more shots


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

damn.

wheel specs?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

sick

looks like you could stuff 20's in the back, thats alot of wheel well to fill


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Scooch said:


>


Love this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Then you'll like this too


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

are these my old struts? if so, nicely done sir.


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks awesome man.. I didn't know your car was bagged already!


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

iamraymond said:


> Looks awesome man.. I didn't know your car was bagged already!


Thanks Ray. 

Bag that tt already


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

So dope!!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Its been bagged since the winter! 

Here's the build thread


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

NICE:thumbup:


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

iamraymond said:


> Its been bagged since the winter!


nice! Shoot me a text. We'll do a shoot


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

holy shyt thats awesome


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

Snapped a few pics yesterday


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

so awesome. if mine wasnt tip i never wouldve parted it. lookin good:thumbup:


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

nice!!! can i take a peek of the trunk please?


----------

